# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Doorslikken en condooms

## meiss

Hallo,

Ik ben nu aan me 3e pilstrip begonnen, en heb dus al 2 keer een stopweek gehad.
maar ik ga begin juli 2 weken op vakantie met me vriend, en ik heb al uitgerekend dat ik de 1e week van de vakantie me stopweek heb, maar ik wil dit eigenlijk niet.
kan ik de pil dan gewoon blijven slikken? dat ik gewoon een maand oversla?
of is dit te vroeg dat ik dat doe?

groetjes . M

----------


## meiss

ik wil het ook graag zonder condoom doen, want ik vind dat het de sfeer soms erg verstoord, ik heb er opzich geen problemen mee.. maar ik wil graag zonder
kan dit ? ik ben dan wel al ongeveer 3 maanden aan de pil, ben de pil ook nog nooit vergeten!
maar ik ben dan toch wel bang dat als mijn vriend in mij komt, dat ik toch zwanger raak, ondanks dat ik aan de pil ben.
maar kan het wel zonder? of niet?
kan iemand me helpen?

gr.

----------


## Agnes574

Dit zou ik even met je huisarts overleggen...die weet welke pil je neemt en of je 'veilig' kunt doorslikken en vrijen zonder condoom.
Let echter wel op; een condoom beschermt je niet enkel maar tegen zwangerschap...ook tegen vele andere vervelende en zelfs gevaarlijke ziektes!

Xx

----------


## meiss

> Dit zou ik even met je huisarts overleggen...die weet welke pil je neemt en of je 'veilig' kunt doorslikken en vrijen zonder condoom.
> Let echter wel op; een condoom beschermt je niet enkel maar tegen zwangerschap...ook tegen vele andere vervelende en zelfs gevaarlijke ziektes!
> 
> Xx


Ja we zijn allebei elkaars eerste. Hebben geen soa ofzo
maar als je aan de pil bent kan je toch wel zonder condoom vrijen ?

----------


## Déylanna

Ik snap heel goed dat je zonder condoom zou willen vrijen. (het is soms ook een heel gedoe om zo'n ding erom te doen  :Smile:  ) maar vergeet niet dat je ook met de pil zwanger kan worden. De kans daarop is natuurlijk wel héééééél erg klein, misschien net een procent, maar iedere kans is er één. En zoals Agnes als schreef: de pil beschermt niet tegen soa's over andere ziektes. 

Dey

----------


## meiss

Ja je kan er zwanger door worden als je hem vergeet , of over heb gegeven of diaree heb en je niet meteen een nieuwe pil heb genomen toch?
maar ik ben hem nog nooit vergeten, en ik vergeet hem ook echt nooit.
dan kan het toch gewoon? we hebben allebei geen soa en geen andere ziektes.

gr

----------


## Nikky278

Ook als je hem niet vergeten bent, is de pil niet 100% veilig... De kans dat je zwanger raakt is erg klein, maar is er wel. Dus het is altijd verstandig een condoom te gebruiken!

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Meiss,

Ik begrijp je hoor...ik heb zelf ook een hekel aan condooms...voelt minder intens en 'onnatuurlijker'...ikzelf vrij dan ook zonder..nadat mijn vriend en ikzelf ons uitgebreid hadden laten testen!!
Als jullie écht elkaars eerste zijn kun je eventueel idd zonder condoom vrijen (beste is eerst toch allebei even laten testen)..maar houd er rekening mee dat (ook bij perfect gebruik van de pil), de pil voor 95% bescherming biedt tegen zwangerschap...dus dat is geen 100% hé!
Maar...ik zelf slik al 20 jaar de pil en ookal ben ik 'm wel eens vergeten of had ik diarree..ik ben nog nooit zwanger geworden..het is een goede bescherming tegen zwangerschap;maar je hebt nooit helemaal 100% zekerheid...al gaat het maar héél soms mis!

Kun je ipv met een condoom het dan niet proberen met een zaaddodende pasta ofzo??
Zodat je een extra bescherming hebt tegen die mogelijke procent zwangerschap?
Misschien een idee voor als je nog erg jong bent en zéker nog niet zwanger wilt raken? 
En jullie beiden even laten testen bij de huisarts geeft zekerheid betreffende soa's ed!

Wat betreft dat doorslikken; dat zou ik toch écht even aan je arts vragen...aangezien je nog maar zo kort slikt..

Mag ik vragen welke pil je neemt??? zo kan ik je misschien al en beetje helpen?

Xx

----------


## meiss

Ja natuurlijk mag dat.
Ik heb Microgynon 30
Maar nee ik wil geen zaaddodende pasta proberen.
We hebben het aldoor nog gedaan met condoom, maar ik wil nu wel echt graag zonder proberen.
Maar heel veel anderen zeggen dat het gewoon kan, omdat de dokter anders nooit de pil zou voorschrijven aan heel veel jonge meiden.
Maar natuurlijk snap ik dat het natuurlijk niet helpt tegen soa's of andere ziektes.
maar we hebben beide niks, we hebben allebei nog nooit met een ander gevreeen, alleen met elkaar, we zijn echt elkaars eerste.
Ik houd er inderdaad wel rekening mee dat het niet een volle 100% veilig is, daarom heb ik ook steeds nog beetje mijn angsten, omdat die kans er toch bij zit!
En dan zul je maar net zien, dat ik diegene ben waarbij het gebeurt.
Maar zou je trouwens ook kunnen zien met zwangerschapstest dat je zwanger bent, als je aan de pil bent?
of word die zwangerschapstest dan beinvloed door die hormonen van de pil?

xx

----------


## Felice

Hoi Meiss,

Mijn dochter heeft tijdens de vakantie ook de pil doorgeslikt, om geen bloeding te krijgen. Ze zijn allebei op soa's getest, was een goede uitslag, en ze zijn toen zonder condoom verder gegaan.
het is net als bij verzekeringen: je kunt je tegen alles en nog wat verzekeren, óf slechts een aantal essentiële dingen, het is net wat je zelf wilt. En dan nóg kan er iets fout gaan. Hoeveel risico wil je indekken, je verzekeren tegen alles wat zou kunnen optreden.
Het is en blijft een persoonlijke keuze en je blijft daar zelf verantwoordelijk voor, voor al je doen en laten en dus ook voor de keuze die je maakt.
Ik snap ook heel goed dat je het zonder condoom liever doet. Jullie weten van elkaar dat je allebei de eerste bent voor elkaar en ik neem aan dat je daar 100 % zeker van bent?

Kijk wat goed voelt voor jou, lieve Meiss.
Niet ál te veel zorgen maken, want dan vergeet je te genieten.
En ja, je kunt ook een zwangerschapstest doen als je de pil slikt. En dit kun je ook altijd aan willekeurig welke apotheker vragen trouwens.

Ik wens jullie een fijne vakantie toe en een fijne ontdekkingsreis samen op dit gebied! En bedenk, dat er ook nog heel veel moois bestaat vóór het werkelijk samen gemeenschap hebben...sla dat niet over...

groetjes, Felice

----------


## wesmatch

Er is toch ook zoiets als een prikpil, deze is gelijk voor 3maanden.

----------


## General F

> Er is toch ook zoiets als een prikpil, deze is gelijk voor 3maanden.


Is een paardenmiddel, zeker en beslist niet aan te raden als je jong bent.
Mijn zus heeft het jaren gebruikt, en die blijkt nu onvruchtbaar te zijn.
Kan je over strijden of dat met elkaar te maken heeft, maar toch..

----------


## gerard1977

Als je al een lange tijd een relatie met dezelfde persoon hebt dan is het uiteraard fijn om geslachtsgemeenschap te hebben zonder condoom. Het genot en plezier wordt er alleen maar beter van. Toch moet je je partner ook honderd procent kunnen vertrouwen. Ga altijd bij jezelf te rade wat voor persoon je partner eigenlijk is. Het dragen van een condoom kan je namelijk van veel ellende behoeden. Zijn jullie compleet monogaam dan kun je zonder problemen zonder condoom geslachtsgemeenschap hebben.

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter is nu al meer dan 8 jaar samen met haar vriend, het was haar 1ste vriend en bij hem zijn 1ste vriendin, zij slikte de pil al van voor ze hem kende, ze hebben nog nooit een soa test laten doen omdat ze er eigenlijk het nut niet van inzien, ze weten dat ze nooit scheef gelopen hebben. Misschien ook een kwestie van vertrouwen dus. 
Als je zeker bent van elkaar kan je volgens mij gerust vrijen zonder condoom te gebruiken en natuurlijk je pil stipt slikt. 
Mijn zoon die gebruikt en een condoom en zijn vriendin slikt de pil, nochtans gaan ze ook niet op een ander hoor en hij heeft zich al laten testen op soa's en HIV en dat was allemaal negatief. 
Ja hoe weet ik dat allemaal, gewoon omdat ze het aan hun mama vertellen dus en broer en zus die discussies voeren over seks, open en bloot thuis, zo had zijn vriendin momenteel een koortsblaasje en zijn zus direct, broer ge weet toch dat het gevaarlijk is voor daar down under en hij nee .... dus ja zij aan hem uitgelegd dat je van een koortsblaas ook herpes genitales kan krijgen, dus is hij nu ook gewaarschuwd. 

Misschien ook eens met jullie ouders praten, ouders zijn niet altijd de boemannen voor wie jullie ons soms nemen en geven graag raad aan hun kinderen allé ik toch. 

En mijn mening is, als je oud genoeg bent om seks te hebben, neem dan ook je verantwoordelijkheid, vraag aan je HA een soa en HIV test, alle 2, ga desnoods samen naar de dokter en dan ben je zeker of je zonder condoom kan vrijen en praat zeker met je mama of je papa, wie je het best begrijpt, ze zullen zeker niet oordelen of veroordelen hoor, ze zijn ook jong geweest :-)

----------

